

Ask HN: What's the single best decision you made as a founder? - dglassan

Mine would have to be re-writing Disrupt.fm using the CodeIgniter Framework. Although I had already been live for about a month, I knew if I wanted to scale and add new features, my spaghetti code wouldn't hold up. I had read horror stories about code re-writes but I went for it anyways.<p>It's almost ridiculous now how fast I can add a new feature to Disrupt.fm...What used to take days now takes hours, and the site is much more secure, stable, and structured for easy maintenance.<p>So HN, what's the best decision you've made regarding your startup?
======
Cherian_Abraham
Since I dont have a rich history of startups, my opinion would boil down to
this.

The single best decision I made was to be a founder for my startup.

The next best decision I made was knowing who my co-founders will need to be.
The people I ended up choosing were chosen due to their work ethics, their
drive, their commitment, their tenacity and their deep expertise and
willingness to pivot.

With those two things, the willingness to step out of my comfort zone and
lassoing two brilliant and ethical minds around my product idea, I dont care
if I fail this time around. Eventually We will succeed.

------
answerly
Applying to Y Combinator.

~~~
dglassan
did you get accepted?

~~~
answerly
Yes- we were accepted in the Winter 2010 batch a little over a year ago. We
weren't planning on applying at first, but did so on a lark at the last
minute. It has, without a doubt, been the best decision we ever made for our
business.

